# Winnebago vistalx35b vs tiffin 35qba



## Jorge Sanabria (Dec 5, 2016)

I have been looking to purchase our first Class A. I have narrowed down my choice to Winnebago Vista 35B or Tiffin 35 qba. I am looking for comments, advice comparing the two coaches. The tiffin will have to be a few years older than the Winnebago because of the prices.  There are six of us in my family and I need the bunks for the kids.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Jorge.  I like the Tiffin but either should be ok.  All depends on which seems to have been better cared for.


----------

